# I didn't know this :/



## dwolanin (Jul 22, 2015)

I guess I'm the only one that just found out WPS sells FO in Fluid Ounces.
My whole soaping world has been lies! LMAO
:twisted:


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 22, 2015)

I've discovered that most places do... It must be a conspiracy so that we all have a shelf or drawer full of bottles with little bits of oil in them...lol


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 22, 2015)

Just look at it as encouragement to come up with fun blends!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 22, 2015)

It irks me when some places sell as fluid ounces but still list a pound of FO. That is a bit misleading...


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 22, 2015)

16 oz = around 13 oz of fragrance. Makes it quite expensive


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 22, 2015)

You know, I never even thought to look. I just "assumed" that since it was FO for soaping, they meant weighed ounces, not fluid. So, my recipe w/my mold calls for around 2 oz of FO and I've just been putting in the 2 oz bottles. I guess that means I've got to start ordering 4 oz bottles or using a smaller mold to test fragrances. I did always wonder though how come the soapers in the videos always seemed to be using waaaaaay more FO than I was and their molds didn't seem to be much bigger and in some cases smaller. I was (and still plan to) going to do a search on FO usage today.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty much all of the suppliers here (all that I have found) use ml for far too many things! Including scents, but also oils. Very annoying


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 22, 2015)

Interesting because I haven't noticed this with my 2 oz. jars.  I have SO many of them.. like 50 at any given time even with throw aways, that I like to make batches that use them all up. I still weigh it out though guess out of habit and haven't noticed a difference. 
Or maybe I just wasn't paying attention? lol IDK.. but I will be now to see.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

I always weigh b/c I never remember which suppliers do weight v. volume.  That is a huge difference, though, Carolyn, I can see why it would be an issue if you bought a lot/sold.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 22, 2015)

Suuuper annoying.. Let's all write letters demanding they sell by weight only .. And boycott FO buying until the issue is resolved! Oh wait. ...


----------



## Saponista (Jul 22, 2015)

I found an essential oil supplier that sells in grams which made me extremely happy.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

Haha!  I find this to be funny.  It never occurred to me that they would NOT be fluid oz. I'm new to soaping, so I'm still trained on "life" measurements.  Liquids are measured in fluid ounces and solids are measured in mass.  That's why buying oils in bulk is hard for me.  I know how much a quart of olive oil is, but how much is 7 lbs of olive oil?  Is $30 a good deal for 7 lbs or not?  Is $2.50 good for a quart?  So confusing.  I've discovered 7 lbs of coconut oil & castor oil are less than a gallon.  Is it the same for olive oil?  I totally understand why weighing everything is so important instead of using standard measuring cups.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I found an essential oil supplier that sells in grams which made me extremely happy.



Who?  Desperate soapers want to know.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> It irks me when some places sell as fluid ounces but still list a pound of FO. That is a bit misleading...


Yeah!  I've noticed that some have 2 oz, 4 oz, 8 oz, 16 oz and 25 POUNDS.  What the heck?  You only get mass when you buy bulk?


----------



## dwolanin (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh goodness I checked the website and they do in fact mark the FO as fl. oz. I never noticed! I just assumed and apparently I've had a 10 month long brain fart....I need to wake up and smell the FO LOL. :shifty:


----------



## Saponista (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in the UK Teresa so I doubt it's much use to you. Here is the company anyway though  

http://www.wmhodgson.co.uk/home


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 22, 2015)

FYI - that NG does by weight


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 22, 2015)

Yay for NG  
That's why I shop directly from them because it's pretty much same here. Their reseller sells FOs in mls.
I just did a quick calculation, 50ml which is 1.69 fl oz or so is around $9-10 Aus here. I know they need to make some profit but that is a rip off.


----------

